# questions about dvd bought from ebay



## camasboy1941 (May 11, 2011)

I bought a dvd from "snowmanteck" on ebay. The price was reasonable. It took about three weeks to receive it as it was mailed from Singapore. It talks about recovering precious metals from computer parts stating that silver should be recovered before gold. He stated his reasoning which sounded plausible. The problem is really with the dvd. About half way through the gold recovery process, the dvd goes on pause and won't work. I use a PS3 with Blue Ray that is less than a year old. My question is if anyone is familiar with "snowmanteck's" product and if you have any recomendations. I am really psyched about doing this precious metal recovery and I just wanted to make sure I am on the right track. Thanks for reading my question.


----------



## Claudie (May 11, 2011)

Did the seller of the DVD offer any help at all? It appears that the seller "snowmanteck" is listed as being from the Philippines, Malaysia, as well as several other countries.


----------



## camasboy1941 (May 11, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Did the seller of the DVD offer any help at all? It appears that the seller "snowmanteck" is listed as being from the Philippines, Malaysia, as well as several other countries.



I sent an email thru ebay but no response. The dvd was made in the mid-USA somewhere. Unfortunately, the person who made the dvd used a stationary camera and I could never see his face. I think I would feel better putting a face to the voice I was listening to. I will wait another week for a response from "snowmanteck" and then pursue other avenus thru e-bay. In the meantime will anyone offer suggestion on reliable tutorials, preferably dvd or photos. I do better with examples. Thanks again.


----------



## Fournines (May 11, 2011)

Hope you didn't pay too much for the DVD.

Everything on it, and probably more accurate information, can be found for FREE on this forum.


----------



## Claudie (May 11, 2011)

camasboy1941 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > Did the seller of the DVD offer any help at all? It appears that the seller "snowmanteck" is listed as being from the Philippines, Malaysia, as well as several other countries.
> ...




http://www.goldrecovery.us

That is Lazersteve's site. He offers DVDs that you can actually learn from. There are also some FREE videos on his site.

Claude


----------



## camasboy1941 (May 12, 2011)

Claudie said:


> camasboy1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudie said:
> ...





Claudie said:


> camasboy1941 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudie said:
> ...



Thank you for responding. I think I made a bad choice on e-bay. I checked out Lazersteve's site and order one of his dvds. Hopefully, I will have better luck.
camasboy1941


----------



## Claudie (May 12, 2011)

I'm sure you will.


----------



## gold4mike (May 13, 2011)

You'll have much better luck with Steve's DVD's. You can post questions here and you'll find that, not only Steve, but many other knowledgeable people will respond with good advice.

Search this forum for a link to C.M. Hole's book. Download it and read it twice. It will help you immensely as you go through the learning process.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## depperl001 (May 13, 2011)

gold4mike said:


> You'll have much better luck with Steve's DVD's. You can post questions here and you'll find that, not only Steve, but many other knowledgeable people will respond with good advice.
> 
> Search this forum for a link to C.M. Hole's book. Download it and read it twice. It will help you immensely as you go through the learning process.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!



Hi, Hate to be wet rag but it is 'Hoke' not 'Hole'

Regards,
depperl001


----------



## gold4mike (May 17, 2011)

OOPS! 

One of my pet peeves is spelling errors and I missed one of my own.


----------



## camasboy1941 (May 17, 2011)

gold4mike said:


> OOPS!
> 
> One of my pet peeves is spelling errors and I missed one of my own.



Thanks to all of you who responded with great suggestion. I downloaded a book on Lazersteve's site and it looks great. I'll just have to adjust 1989 rates to todays's rates to figure if what I want to do is worth the effort. Although, at age 70 I will have to do a very small operation. To Snowmanteck's credit (I bought a dvd from him on ebay that didn't work properly) he contacted me to let me know he is sending me a new disc that I can read through Window's Reader. That should help a lot as at my age I need my grandson's help to figure out the PS3. 

Again, thanks to everyone who offered advice. I know now that I can ask for help and receive it from a fine group of people.
camasboy1941


----------



## goldenchild (May 17, 2011)

camasboy1941,

When you get your dvd view it and compare it to the information you find here. If it differs, go with what you find here. And I will bet an ounce of gold you will learn more on this forum than could ever fit on that dvd. I want to take this opportunity to warn you of something. Once you refine your first bit of PM you will be hooked and there's no turning back 8) 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Claudie (May 17, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> camasboy1941,
> 
> When you get your dvd view it and compare it to the information you find here. If it differs, go with what you find here. And I will bet an ounce of gold you will learn more on this forum than could ever fit on that dvd. I want to take this opportunity to warn you of something. *Once you refine your first bit of PM you will be hooked and there's no turning back* 8)
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



No one warned me.... :|


----------



## jimdoc (May 17, 2011)

Claudie said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > camasboy1941,
> ...



Like you would have listened. Nobody does.

Jim


----------



## camasboy1941 (May 19, 2011)

goldenchild said:


> camasboy1941,
> 
> When you get your dvd view it and compare it to the information you find here. If it differs, go with what you find here. And I will bet an ounce of gold you will learn more on this forum than could ever fit on that dvd. I want to take this opportunity to warn you of something. Once you refine your first bit of PM you will be hooked and there's no turning back 8)
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Well, I think this is one addiction that I look forward to. I'm only sorry that I didn't find out about gold refining years ago. I think back about the e-scrap that I tossed and I'm counting my losses in my head. Now I am trying to draw other family members into this "gold rush."
With all the experience I see here...I can't lose.


----------

